
You Shouldn’t Have to Buy a Book to Understand ‘Star Wars - SirLJ
https://screencrush.com/star-wars-rise-of-skywalker-visual-dictionary/
======
manfredo
The Disney reboot retconned all the lore established by the decades of games,
comics, and books of the extended universe. To be fair, the extended universe
was a mess and had plotholes galore. On the other hand it makes it hard to
empathize with _the Mandalorian_ when your understanding of the mandalorians
comes from _Knights of the Old Republic_ where the Mandalorians are
essentially space-mongols that ravaged much of the Galaxy in wars of abject
destruction.

------
krustyburger
There was no possible way of closing out this trilogy without some very
entitled fans making a stink.

Meanwhile most moviegoers are content to enjoy a highly entertaining popcorn
film and are appreciative that a big company is willing to risk hundreds of
millions of dollars to tell stories about space wizards.

